# Benadryl?



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have to take one of my cats to the vet tomorrow. She's had bad reactions to shots in the past, so I told the person who answered the phone (at the new vet) that my old vet used to have me drop her off and they'd load her up with drugs before the shot, I asked if the new vet would do the same. They called back and told me to drop her off, but before bringing her to give her half a benadryl (just "benadryl, not specification as to which benadryl).
So, I want to first just double check that benadryl ALLERGY is okay to give cats? I think it is from what I've read, but I know we have some techs on board.

So, today, I went looking for benadryl. It's been a long time since I've gotten it and I had NO IDEA there were different KINDS of benadryl, the most abundant at the store I went to was Benadryl sinus and allergy and contain acetaminophen, which I know is toxic to cats! So, I got the normal benadryl (allergy) which only contains diphenhydramine, nothing else.
When I got home, I was looking up acetominophen to see if indeed I was correct in my thinking it is toxic to cats (it is) and realized there are actually 3 different doses of benadryl.
I'll still only give 1/2 tab, since that's what I've been told, but from reading up on it, the normal recommended dosage is 1 tab for the kind I got, or 1/2 tab for the next higher dosage.
So, I have to say, I'm a little upset. My old vet would have (and had in the past) told me EXACTLY what to get, not sinus, only diphenhydramine, nothing else in it and WHICH dose to get or how many mg to give, not just 1/2 tab......
Luckily I know that acetominophen is bad for cats, but I know not everyone knows that! Someone could have easily grabbed benadryl sinus and allergy instead of benadryl allergy and given their cat a dose of acetominophen!!!!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

yep - just your basic as can be benedry (diphenhydramine) and we usually dose it at 1mg per pound. The typical tablets are 25mg, half of that is 12.5mg which would be for a 12.5lb cat. Pretty average sized. 

it is unfortunate that they weren't more specific over the phone. I'd make it a point to mention that to them when you bring your cat in. Its just a good thing that you know what you know 

we had a cat a while back come into the office for a bad abscess on his rear. We sedated and stitched him up, then over the weekend he pulled them out and RIPPED himself open again. The owner said she tried to give him Tylenol PM to get him to calm down and sleep through the night and the vet almost jumped her! She crushed it into his food and he wouldn't eat it, so she finally gave up - then was told she would have caused him a very slow and painful death from the Tylenol and she freaked out. 

Its always helpful to have a list of pet friendly medications and doses, and especially toxic medications for pets. But in either case - I'd always consult with your vet before administering medications just to be safe.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah I agree, let them know they need to be more specific. When I was younger our cat Sugar got stung by some bees or wasps underneath our house. We lived way out in the country so my mom called a vet and he advised half of a Benadryl capsule. We just broke it open and put it in his food. Sugar was a little drowsy for the rest of the day but he was fine the next.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> yep - just your basic as can be benedry (diphenhydramine) and we usually dose it at 1mg per pound. The typical tablets are 25mg, half of that is 12.5mg which would be for a 12.5lb cat. Pretty average sized.


Thanks that's just what I got!


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

OsnobunnieO said:


> yep - just your basic as can be benedry


Actually, that was also an issue, they don't have just benadryl anymore. It's either Benadryl sinus and allergy (bad) or Benadryl allergy. I remember there being just benadryl in the past, I think they renamed it benadryl allergy.


----------



## ekub (Jan 6, 2007)

My dog takes Benedryl for her allergies in the spring. We just get her the regular kind for children because its easier to give. They are grape flavored tablets and she thinks they are candy! LOL! Suppose that wouldn't work with a cat though unless they happened to like grape flavoring. Anyway, I've heard that Benedryl is okay for cats. Some things aren't though. Like you can give asprin to dogs, but you can't give it to cats. So its always good to ask!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

actually you can give aspirin to cats... but they don't metabolize it very quickly so every other day dosing (or 3 times a week) is usually recommended.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Not tylenol though! 
You need to be carefull with the active ingredients in that stuff.


----------

